# DragonUSMC from SBA



## BubblesUSMC (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not exactly new... I've been around for a long while... for some reason I got a wild hair up my ass and went back to a forum I used to post on a lot. I found out FearMe, CrO, Sin, InstaG, Fiffy from down under, and many more I spoke with regularly have come here. 

For those people they know me as DragonUSMC. the angry Marine, etc. I wrote training / practice / trick tips. Talked gear as I was pretty heavy into testing, etc. 

I've been teaching snowboarding now for over 20 years. However the last couple years I've kind of have taken off because of my brother's diagnosis of cancer. He was also an instructor with me at the Beav. We hope this season he will have the strength to ride again finally, with only one more surgery to go. I moved home to be closer to the family and help them run the family business while we go though this long process... I'm working on my PGA card to follow in my father's footsteps. And I mean teaching snowboarding in the winter, and golfing in the summer isn't a bad gig for a career.

I've been out of the loop now for a couple years... going from riding 125+ days a season to about 30... just weekday couple hour sessions, So I can stay away from the punk ass Midwest attitudes from the little snow kiddies that gaper up on the weekend, thinking they are tough by harassing the groms...anyway.

I miss shooting the shit with the gang, and being stoked on riding and teaching, not being surrounded by some of the best instructors in the world and learning from them has kinda got me bummed. Hoping to find that itch again so that when things get back to normal with the family I can join my buddy teaching in Japan this season and maybe even working at my buddy Dan's camp in New Zealand.

So that's me in a nutshell.



Brother and I before diagnosis


Brother



Buddy Dan on his annual visit to Eagle County


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome (back?), good luck with your brother's recovery. Cancer's a bitch.

I, for one, always look forward to any advice/tutorial content folks can offer.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowboard Addicts did just kind of die. I don't see much but spammers there anymore when I check it. 

I didn't know that about your brother. I lost a sister to cancer. Good to hear he is on the mend. Nobody deserves to go through that. 

Welcome back to the forum world.


----------

